# Anyone in the Philly/Baltimore area willing to wacth a dog for 2 days



## Toxic*Flood*Brew (Jul 18, 2009)

I dealing with an assualt case in Baltimore currently.I have court on the 23rd,need someone who wouldn't mind wacthing him for a day or 2.He's 8 yrs old so he's pretty well mannerd and lazy not a handfull at all.I really have other options,I figured it wouldn't hurt to try on here.
http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/79/l_1a6fe8e0cab3246c625cda19de55d335.jpg

my number is 504-782-6963..thanks..


----------



## Mouse (Jul 18, 2009)

aw he's so cute.

I wish I could but there are already 3 dogs in the house. my brother would kill me.


----------



## Toxic*Flood*Brew (Jul 19, 2009)

well I actually found somebody,which is a relief cause it takes alot of stress off of me..


----------



## Mouse (Jul 19, 2009)

that's great. I'm in the baltimore area but I'm useless thanks to my living situation as of late. good luck with your shit!


----------



## Toxic*Flood*Brew (Jul 19, 2009)

yeah I got assualt on a police officer for throwing a can in a crowd at deth fest..bullshit,i'm sure it'll get dropped.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 19, 2009)

yikes. hopefully.


----------

